# H2o2



## mikeydean (Jan 9, 2013)

Anybody use this mixed in with there  nutes as prevention?  If so how much and how often???


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 9, 2013)

No.  I simply do not have any problems with my res, so feel that it would be a waste.


----------



## mikeydean (Jan 9, 2013)

My roots dont smell, they are just a med. brown color..not the white that I see a lot..


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 9, 2013)

Hows the aeration Mikey? I only use H2o2 as a sanitizer - not included in weekly nute schedules.


----------



## mikeydean (Jan 9, 2013)

I run N L Bloombox kinda plug-n-play


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 9, 2013)

Any problems with your current grow or are you just looking to fine tune a bit?


----------



## mikeydean (Jan 9, 2013)

Tunin always tunin


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 9, 2013)

Gotcha - I hear ya, theres something lovely about those pure white roots . In my experiences I had improvement with root color if I watched the water temp and added plenty of aeration. Warmer water always produced slightly browner roots.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 9, 2013)

jmansweed said:
			
		

> Gotcha - I hear ya, theres something lovely about those pure white roots . In my experiences I had improvement with root color if I watched the water temp and added plenty of aeration. Warmer water always produced slightly browner roots.



yeah this. my summer grow my roots were brownish. in my current winter grow my roots are still white 7 weeks into flowering. gotta b the res temps


----------



## zem (Jan 11, 2013)

mikeydean said:
			
		

> Anybody use this mixed in with there  nutes as prevention?  If so how much and how often???


I use 35% grade just 1ml/10L every week or 10 days. I use it mostly to prevet and larvae because I go for long between res changes. people who change every 10-15 days dont have to do that I guess. I had larvae constantly before I used H2O2 and never seen any ever since I used it even at low concentrations. I use H2O2 for a many things. I clean room, scissors and equipment with it, clean my res, and most importantly, I drown my growrocks in it to clean between grows, this saves me a big fuss of cleaning them otherwise. it breaks down most remaining dead roothairs.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 11, 2013)

Spam alert!!


----------

